# Lake Houston/ Luce Bayou Bank Fishing help needed



## TexasTiger01 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey guys, been lurking for a while now. Moved here from S. Louisiana 2 years ago and started fishing the Luce bayou are with my 6 year old son recently. I've been fishing near 2100 and Red Wolf gold course, catching a bunch of small perch and occasional bass. I've been hunting and fishing for years, but just can't seem to get on them around here. Any pointers or suggestion would be greatly appreciated so I can get my lil guy on some bigger/more fish.

TIA :cheers:


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome TexasTiger. Can't offer nothing since I have never fished that area, but some will come along shortly to help out.


----------



## D-I-A (Jan 11, 2013)

The bayou action picks up once the water gets warmer. If you live near Luce bayou, I would suggest going to Sheldon reservoir to bank fish this time of year. I have caught some quality large mouths this year fishing the pier along the levee.

Right now the top water a action should be picking up in the early morning and the late evening using a weed less frog along the grass matts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CB Aggie (Jan 7, 2014)

You may want to try for crappie on brush on the shoreline if they are still spawning. Post spawn they can be in deeper brush in holes that can be accessible by the bank. minnows under a slip cork is still fun for me


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Google Ponderosa Marina. You can bank fish there, but it will cost you $7.00 per person.
It is located on Luces Bayou. 
They also have the best boat ramp on the lake in my opinion.


----------



## TexasTiger01 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks guys, Luce Bayou runs through my neighborhod so I've just been accessng it that way. I'm going to try out the spots and methods you suggested. Thanks again!!!:cheers:


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

:cop: Be careful if you bank fish Sheldon Res! There are some big gators in there! They can occasionally be seen sunning along the banks. Good luck!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

HawgTied said:


> :cop: Be careful if you bank fish Sheldon Res! There are some big gators in there! They can occasionally be seen sunning along the banks. Good luck!


Don't worry, just get you a big cat, they'll keep the gators at bay... :-D


----------



## Acadian (Dec 1, 2012)

I fished Lake Houston yesterday in that horrible wind and did pretty good north of the 1960 just around that first bend. I went right there on the right out of the wind and fished about 10 to 15 deep and caught several bass and threw some beetle spins a little less deep for some crappie.
I actually have great luck south of the 1960 bridge around the power line poles and the point near the police station. The rocks at the **** used to be awesome until they stopped letting us go near there. I have friends who have done very well on the west back south of the bridge. There used to be great little cuts back there before the drought of 2012.
You can get a map at the marina on 1960 that shows the big basic timbers and stuff I have used with great luck to find blue cats and some bass.
If you have a smart phone download the navionics app and use it to help find points and drop offs. 

Good luck, see you out there.


----------



## Gatorbait#1 (Feb 12, 2014)

We put in at Ponderosa, then head to the right for about a half mile. The bank drops down and you can get on some good catfish and white perch (crappie) from the bank drops. Bass are pretty active as well if you move closer to the bank, the bait fish love it out there. Good luck.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

*********#1 said:


> We put in at Ponderosa, then head to the right for about a half mile. The bank drops down and you can get on some good catfish and white perch (crappie) from the bank drops. Bass are pretty active as well if you move closer to the bank, the bait fish love it out there. Good luck.


 ponderosa is that on 1960 on the east side of the road ?


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

It's on the Huffman side of the lake, north of 1960. Go north on FM2100 from 1960 to Huffman-Cleveland road and take a right. Ponderosa is on the right about a mile down just before you cross the small bridge. It's $7 to launch a boat or yak, I assume bank fishing costs the same.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

thank,s man.i will check it out soon.


----------



## paulfishes (Apr 14, 2014)

I am glad to know where this is. I live 20 minutes from there and fish Livingston and Trinity river. I am going to Lake Houston tomorrow and try this out. I would definitely like to know more about Lake Houston. It is to close not to take advantage of it.


----------



## Little Easy (Dec 28, 2012)

HawgTied said:


> It's on the Huffman side of the lake, north of 1960. Go north on FM2100 from 1960 to Huffman-Cleveland road and take a right. Ponderosa is on the right about a mile down just before you cross the small bridge. It's $7 to launch a boat or yak, I assume bank fishing costs the same.


Good directions EXCEPT take a left on Huffman-Cleveland when headed north on 2100. Very nice ramp and so are the owners!


----------

